

Change Your Keyboard Keys With SharpKeys - blaz1988
http://hackspc.com/change-your-keyboard-keys-with-sharpkeys/
SharpKeys is simple and small (size:355 KB) software built as a registry hack, which can easily change your keyboard keys. For example, if you accidentally hit Caps Lock often, you could use this utility to map Caps Lock to a Shift key or even turn it off completely. With SharpKeys you can make many interesting things like harmless pranks on your friend’s computer. Just install SharpKeys and change numbers or letters on friends PC and and watch your friend freak out:).
======
zach
Highly recommended for changing your Windows or Caps Lock key to a control
key, and it works flawlessly. It makes moving onto Windows from a Mac much
less painful (literally, if you use Control-Z and Control-Shift-Z as
frequently as I do in Windows).

